# help! columbian shark is dying :(



## CraigG (Jul 18, 2006)

one of my columbian sharks is dying.

ive had the tank up and running for 2years, had him in there for about a year and a half, with another 1shark he grew up with(and various other fish: angels, plecs, talking cats, pimpictus, red tail black shark), last month i have added another 2 baby columbians all of these are swimming perfect and acting like normal

woke this morning to him swimming irratically around the tank, i done a 30% waterchange and added some stress coat checked water with the test kit everything was as normal. no visible fungus etc on his body, but alot of discolouration, going pale. 

i had 6 baby angelfish recently, which died off one by one, they had like white tuffs on their skin, i treated this with protozin, 2 cycles. i have 1 angel left, who is now cured. the other big shark(not the ill one) contracted the fungus between treatments of protozin, but was cured during second treatment, all this was about a month ago, everyone has been fine until now.

ive not got a hospital tank to put him in, i have caught him in a net and suspended it at the top of the tank, as my plec was starting to sook onto him. tried giving him some food to no avail.

he is breathing nice and regular, calm, un panic'd hes just not able to swim straight, or sit straight (falls over onto his side)


any ideas what is wrong with him, and how i can get him better? he has been like this for a good 12hours now  

i dont know what to do. hes still breathing, and i dont want to kill him


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

First off did you check the ammonia levels and all? Lol was reading through your post and have no clue how big the tank is, how many fish your currently have, or much of anything. Maybe I just missed it.

Do you also know that columbian sharks are brackish water fish usually requiring almost full marine conditions with some individuals?


----------

